# 10 gallon with screen top problem



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a top fin 10 gallon aquarium at petsmart and a r-zilla 10 gallon screen top for my corn snake setup. The problem is that the screen top is too big for the aquarium. Anyone have this problem or is it something I am doing wrong or missing? I set the scrren top on top of the aquarium and it has about 1/2" of play on all sides. I also bought the r-zilla locks but they dont work too well due to the size problem. WTF should I do?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Return one or the other. Not all products are universal or made to fit perfectly with each other unfortunately.

Cornsnakes like most snakes are escape artists. It will get out if you leave it in there.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I tried to put another screen top onto my 10 gallon and it didnt fit either. Might have to get another 10 gallon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah u prob don't have the standard size for a 10 gallon


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I went to another pet store and tried the same screen top (one they had for sale) on another brand of 10 gallon. It still did not fit, so I am thinking I am missing something? The aquarium is 20x10x12, and the screen top is r-zilla. Thinking I might just try another route. What else could I do instead of the screen top?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not a whole lot.

The problem is many tanks are made to certain manufacturer specs so that other aquarium lids won't fit. This keeps people with their products. Unfortunately this also negatively affects the makers of the screen tops for reptile purposes.

I would perhaps look into a different type of enclosure. There are the tanks that are made especially for reptile with built-in sliding tops that actually have tabs that give you an option to physcially lock them. I believe Petsmart carries them. They're probably more expensive but it would solve the problem for sure.

Just keep in mind that a 10 gallon tank isn't suitable for a cornsnake's entire lifespan either.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Not a whole lot.
> 
> The problem is many tanks are made to certain manufacturer specs so that other aquarium lids won't fit. This keeps people with their products. Unfortunately this also negatively affects the makers of the screen tops for reptile purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yea, I was going to keep the snake in the 10 gallon until I needed to upgrade.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Yeah u prob don't have the standard size for a 10 gallon


probably is, the thing is brands vary slightly so that you need their cover with their tank. Just get the brand cover that your tank is or vice versa. i have one of those zilla tanks i think they are called with the sliding mesh top and they would be great for snakes as the lids are very secure since they run along a track. They run about 30$ where i am, but thats similar to a tank and lid combo anyways. 20gal tank or a bit bigger would be better though and save you buying another tank to upgrade to later on


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

In the long run, I've found it's not worth the hassle of trying to keep snakes in an aquarium made for fish.
Eventually, you're going to lose your snake.

The best investment a new snake keeper can make is to buy a REAL terrarium made for snakes. I've always used the Critter Cages with the sliding screen tops. They don't cost more than an aquarium because, unlike a fish aquarium, they employ thin glass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> In the long run, I've found it's not worth the hassle of trying to keep snakes in an aquarium made for fish.
> Eventually, you're going to lose your snake.
> 
> The best investment a new snake keeper can make is to buy a REAL terrarium made for snakes. I've always used the Critter Cages with the sliding screen tops. They don't cost more than an aquarium because, unlike a fish aquarium, they employ thin glass.


 I like these tanks and i do agree they work well as a normal aquarium with cover will cost just as much. Around be 10g's are about 15$ and the lid another 15$. Plus you will need tank clips or a book or heavy object to hold the lid down. Those 10g sliding lids are only like 30$ so if you just into reptiles, might as well. Aquariums do work, but its just more of an effort to secure the lid.

I also like how they have the little thing for a lock so if you have kids or something you can lock it too so only you can open it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

those critter cages do work well, I had some snakes in aquariums with lids and it just doesnt work


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ICEE said:


> those critter cages do work well, I had some snakes in aquariums with lids and it just doesnt work


my corn snake escaped a 10g glass cage with screen and books on top
they suck lol


----------

